# zeros ears never go down



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

is that strange that even at 10 weeks his ears have been straight up! they are thick at the bottem and i have never seen a flop..


----------



## kaiapup (Jul 1, 2005)

Im not sure if it is normal or not, but Kai's ears went up at 7 1/2 weeks and never went down, not even during the teething phase.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

My last GSD was the same way...I believe her ears were up at around 8-9 weeks and never went back down.


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

Tora's ears were up at 4-6 weeks. They have never flopped either.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Stryders ears went up about 12 wks and never went down


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Ava's were up at 7 weeks and have never went down.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody's went up at 12 weeks?? and never went down, Isa's ears went up at 9 weeks and never went down. Akbar's ears made me have panic attacks because his went up, then one went down, then both went down, then went up and down and finally stayed up around 16 weeks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I was just typing in another thread, all the gsd's I've had the latest was 12 weeks, and never dropped (thank god I'm paranoid!) 

Nice thick leather is what I like to see on ears


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

same here....Blitz's ears were up at or even a bit before 7 weeks and never wavered since! I guess we can all call ourselves luckey cause it sounds like it's an issue that A LOT of people stress over!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Molly 's ears been up since 8weeks and never went down!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Ours never flop or tip over, but when the dogs are tired they hold them down to the side of their heads so they stick straight out. (think Flying Nun) Not the most noble of looks.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love the Ear Wars- Uschi's did all sorts of acrobatics and had one that signaled a left turn for a few days, very entertaining. Stosh's went up and stayed though.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

16 weeks here. As you can see they are UP


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

She has good ears!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Ours never flop or tip over, but when the dogs are tired they hold them down to the side of their heads so they stick straight out. (think Flying Nun) Not the most noble of looks.


Think YODA


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Think YODA


Yoda as a puppy.


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

Zacks ears went up two days ago hes 11 weeks old today~! Dont sweat it my brothers GSD standard went up at 6 weeks and never went down. Zacks ears are currently at TEEPEE its hilarious!


----------



## LondonnZack (Oct 3, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Yoda as a puppy.



hes so freaking cute! how old is he? I love his coat i cant wait for zack to lose his puppy fluff.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Whiteshepherds*  
_Yoda as a puppy._



LondonnZack said:


> hes so freaking cute! how old is he? I love his coat i cant wait for zack to lose his puppy fluff.


Thank you! He's three now, he was about 4 months old in that picture.  That's him in the avatar when he was about 2.5, he's 3.5 now. 

I loved the puppy coat, soooo soft.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I posted a pictorial on the ear stages last night if you're interested in viewing it. It's titled Ear Stages a pictorial. I didn't have any of the 'collie' stage (where they are up except for the tips).


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

he is adorable!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

mjbgsd said:


> Cody's went up at 12 weeks?? and never went down, Isa's ears went up at 9 weeks and never went down. Akbar's ears made me have panic attacks because his went up, then one went down, then both went down, then went up and down and finally stayed up around 16 weeks.


My Abby was just like Akbar.... 16 weeks after much 'deciding'.
Look at em now.


----------

